# Antique-Locks The Forum > Safe Plates, Badges & Escutcheons >  Australia Safe Plaque

## Arn

Hi All,

I'm trying to get some info on this plaque for a friend, We are pretty sure it is from the Bank of NSW's 25 ton door. His dad used to work as a cleaner at the bank and when it was demolished he souvenired this plaque.

What we would like to know is if there is any way of traceing the numbers on the back to that particular safe and also are these plaques of any value?

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Shayne

----------

